# IPFW question



## CharTable (Jul 4, 2013)

I _am_ new to FreeBSD, so not used to IPFW. I wanted to know if you can block packets by length like you can in iptables?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 4, 2013)

Possibly.  What packets are you trying to block, exactly?


----------

